# Cuisinart 7 qt. 1000 watt stand mixer VS. Bosch Universal or ???



## lexiemom (Jan 19, 2011)

I am an "active" home cook, looking for a machine that will last! I have a Cuisinart food processor from 1985 that is still going strong and decided pretty early on that the KA weren't going to cut it- even if I went to the so called high end. I know the Cuisinart was the only machine rated "highly recommend" by America's Test Kitchen, but would love additional input! THANKS!!


----------

